# Buffing Assembly



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey guys...Here is a buffing assembly that I found and have ordered...For any one interested here is the link.....Larry
H3559 Buffing Assembly


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Why is it so hard to find a complete buffer? I've looked everywhere and the only alternative is to butcher a bench grinder which just isn't the same!
This assembly seems like a nice idea but kinda expensive given there's no motor.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I have accepted that everything to do with building guitars is very expensive...I am always looking for ways to reduce costs...I try to build as many of my own jigs as I can ...With this assembly I can probaly find a good used motor for a few extra dollars and I'm in business...Or I can go to Stewart McDonald get the complete assembly for around 500.00....


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I did manage to find a complete bench buffing unit on the Sears.com site but there's no listing on the Canadian Sears site for the same item. I may just have it shipped from the states.

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

Update: I just ordered it. $175 to my door. Thanks for the reminder Lab123!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

hey Larry i found this one in canada 
Buffing Machines & Stand - Caswell Canada


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Still a bit pricey...Is this the one you use? I bought some small buffers at Princess auto. I will use these for now on the guitar I am making now..It will take me awhile to get the buffing assembly that I ordered...I would like to see the set-up you have for spraying....Larry


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I don't have a buffing machine , i do that by hand .For some reason i see can me buffing right through the finish with one of those kqoct
as for buffing compound 
i was meaning to get this https://www.woodessence.com/Menzerna-Polishing-Paste-P91C15.aspx
they used to have a kit with different grit of compounds


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Larry!

glad to see your still floatin around here. Im getting into building some electrics now. as well as modding and building amps too. im moving down by you soon. you can drop up anytime you like to check out the setup. I should be in and settled away by the summer..

steve


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Sure thing Steve....Have you built one yet?
I ran into some trouble health wise...Had to have open heart....5 by-passes...Starting to feel a little better every day....Staying away from the work shop, too tempting lol....Are you moving to Harmsworth?


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, im moving up to 52, my brothers house. we are buying it off him. wow, sorry to hear that bud, hope you get better soon. Im building guitars from parts larry, using craigs pickups too, which are shweeet!....btw, craig, can you wind humbukers and p90s? I finally got the tele bridge pickup in that craig gave me to try and we a/b'ed it against a US tele pickup, very very good, I like it better, the US pickup maybe hotter or it maybe the setup, not sure, but there is way more twang in my tele now!....

Larry, Im starting to bring in some parts and get crackin on the electric guitars tho. the surf green is my favorite.

im only going to be using the best parts inside, cts pots, vintage style good quality switches, proper pull back wire thorugh out, all sheild'ed. mainly using crasy glue neck process.

should be fun. I have a 18x20 garage on the house where I will have my workshop for that, and out in the back I have a 26x28 toy barn being built this spring. ha ha...

take care


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

Larry, glad to hear you are back in the saddle. Best regards.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks Matthew.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, didn't even know you were sick. Take r easy larry


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

One word of caution guys: be very sensitive to the RPMS stated. Once you put on good sized buffs (12"-14") the speed at the edge is crazy fast. I'm just finishing up the build of a home brew buffer with the help of a buddy of mine. If you've Googled around for buffers, I'm pretty sure you've seen his. He's way more literate than me when it comes to calculating speed at the outside of the buffs so I let him do all the geeky calcs. I just sourced the parts and built the darn thing


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Steve Adams said:


> Yeah, im moving up to 52, my brothers house. we are buying it off him. wow, sorry to hear that bud, hope you get better soon. Im building guitars from parts larry, using craigs pickups too, which are shweeet!....btw, craig, can you wind humbukers and p90s? I finally got the tele bridge pickup in that craig gave me to try and we a/b'ed it against a US tele pickup, very very good, I like it better, the US pickup maybe hotter or it maybe the setup, not sure, but there is way more twang in my tele now!....
> 
> Larry, Im starting to bring in some parts and get crackin on the electric guitars tho. the surf green is my favorite.
> 
> ...


Hey guys i have been out in the oil patch with very limited internet What have i missed . i did try to send a few messages & my inbox was full WTF 
I was wondering how you guitar was coming along Steve.& your builds too Larry .
i do have a bunch of quality electronic parts Steve .cts pots,oak grigsby switch & switchcraft jack ......stuff like that 
I will be talking to you guys when i get home


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Mike Potvin said:


> One word of caution guys: be very sensitive to the RPMS stated. Once you put on good sized buffs (12"-14") the speed at the edge is crazy fast. I'm just finishing up the build of a home brew buffer with the help of a buddy of mine. If you've Googled around for buffers, I'm pretty sure you've seen his. He's way more literate than me when it comes to calculating speed at the outside of the buffs so I let him do all the geeky calcs. I just sourced the parts and built the darn thing


Much like calculating the cutting speed of a cutter or saw blade, to figure the speed of the buffing wheel's edge just multiply the circumference by the rpm - ie, Pi x D x rpm = edge speed in whatever units you figured the Diameter per minute. That being said, obviously the larger the wheel, the slower you want to turn the shaft.

6000 to 8000 feet per minute seems to be a common aim, a 14" wheel turning at 1750 rpm will give approximately a no load edge speed of 6,500 feet per minute. You'd have to play with pulley ratios (like using a 5" driving a 4" to gain 20% more speed giving you just over 8,000 feet per minute edge speed).

running too slow doesnt produce results. Running too fast will burn and is also dangerous.

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I let Stewmac do the calculating for me. I bought the arbor and buffer assy from them a few years ago and then bought a furnace motor from TSC. Total cost $400 and worth every penny. I made a base out of heavy lumber (T shaped) and I just slide it in a Black and decker Work mate bench and tighten it up on the bottom part of the T. I have a few other tools that don't get constant use mounted this way. Grinder, jig saw etc. That way I can just change out the whole assemblies in about 30 seconds on the work mate as required or some times I just clamp them in the bench vice. That frees up a lot of real bench space for me.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

ajcoholic said:


> ie, Pi x D x rpm = edge speed


See! There you go gettin' all math-like on me :banana:

You're right, its not rocket science. I used a 3 step pulley on mine so I can fiddle with the speed. Some of the Caswell and other generic buffers are waaaaaay too fast as delivered and you need to step them down, especially if you use larger buffs.


----------

